
Income Predicts How Well You Can Socially Distance - MindGods
https://www.wired.com/story/your-income-predicts-how-well-you-can-socially-distance/
======
bazzert
Very good, its been very true of my cohort where there is a apparent
correlation between enthusiasm for indefinite lockdowns and those in jobs
where you can easily work from home, or are protected occupations in academia
or government or those who are independently wealthy. Lots of people
congratulating themselves on having "never left the house in 100 days" while
not acknowledging the small army of workers they have relied on to deliver
them food etc.

